# LINK shirt webring



## attu-T-shirtman (Apr 19, 2006)

Hi everybody

Got a plan: let's all link to each other... that way we'll get more google hits.
Is that a plan or is that a plan?

Let me know what you think

Leonard
Attu-T


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I don't think it's just that simple. You don't want to create a linkfarm and you may not want to trade links with direct competitors.

Either way, let's keep the link exchange requests "off board". If you find someone that you'd like to link to or exchange links with, you can contact them directly via PM.


----------

